# Has anyone ever printed thier own shipping boxes or bags?



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been thinking of looking into screen printing some boxes or tyvek bags. Does anyone do this themselves?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

what are tyvek bags ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

LucyRoberts said:


> what are tyvek bags ?


What is Tyvek®?

(it's commonly seen in envelopes)


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

boxes arent usually screen printed. Usually they are printed by flexography. I believe that the same is true for tyvek. Those machines cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Unless you have a turnover of over 100,000 pieces a year, it would be much cheaper to get it done externally (and I doubt that it would be screenprinting anywhere).


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

These guys did it....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTzemPsPWQg


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> What is Tyvek®?
> 
> (it's commonly seen in envelopes)


thanks solmu.

we do it the old fashion way, use various stencils, a roller and ink to print blank boxes with our company name or re-sellers name and address or style #, harmonized #'s etc.... 

Plastic bags we print 25,000 at a time, paper envelopes etc... the local off-set printer does it.


----------



## kidSUSHI (Jun 2, 2008)

i have even used a spray can and a stencil. cheap and effective. printed or not its all about getting your name on the box


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

We printed a crest that we had set up onto a cardboard waxed takeout box and ran it through the dryer. We used plastisol ink and it turned out awesome. We had the client's crest in for shirts anyway and threw a baby onesie on the platten (one color) and put it in the little takeout box. The client loved it. Look for them to start selling infant as a topic of conversation. (they do car audio and I guess a lot of guys come in and drop down cash, so they thought it'd be a treat for the g/f or wife as a peace offering. Yeah, for us.)


----------

